# freebsd and raid 3ware 9560se



## stasmus (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello.
I have problem whith running freebsd 7.1 release.
When iam reboot my system motherboard bios window always display.
Iam reboot freebsd, then motherboad display hello window and show options: select boot, bios setup. Then starting raid 3ware 9560 bios. It display all my hard and topology (raid1). And them opening motherboad bios setup and waiting while iam push f10 and save. Only after this operation freebsd will loaded.
I cant understand where is problem.
Iam update motherboad bios, raid controller firmware, freebsd driver (http://3ware.com/support/download.asp) and rebuild kernel, but problem not fine.
WHAT ME DOING?

motherboad intel dp43tf


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 4, 2009)

Is your BIOS set up to boot in a specific order, and is that order correct?


----------



## stasmus (Mar 4, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Is your BIOS set up to boot in a specific order, and is that order correct?



bios boot:
1 cd
2 3ware


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 4, 2009)

Try switching those around. Also make sure there isn't an option set that requires you to select a boot method manually somewhere.


----------



## stasmus (Mar 5, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Try switching those around. Also make sure there isn't an option set that requires you to select a boot method manually somewhere.



iam disable all boot methods. System boot only from 3ware raid. I have problem now.
Iam install windows vista on this raid and this work.


----------



## stasmus (Mar 5, 2009)

PROBLEM COMPLETE!
Problem was in boot sector. When install bsd (any version) you must choose ONLY standart boot, not none, not bootable!!!


----------

